# Songs that defined the 60's...



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Post the songs you remember  from the 1960's...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## jet (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pepper (Nov 8, 2022)

I'm gonna stop now, too many wonderful life changing songs.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2022)

1961


----------



## Pam (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## leastlongprime (Nov 8, 2022)

Pre 1967 and there's after 1967.


----------



## Murrmurr (Nov 8, 2022)

Bob Dylan singing "Only a Pawn in Their Game" from a podium at the 1963 March on Washington:






Peter, Paul, and Mary singing Pete Seeger's "Where Have All the Flowers Gone?" in 1962


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Nov 8, 2022)

This was 58, but whenever I think rock & roll this is the one that started it for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2022)

Lewkat said:


>


Sorry for the double here.


----------



## win231 (Nov 8, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Sorry for the double here.


Now it's a triple.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

This one was a mindbender for me


----------



## SeniorBen (Nov 8, 2022)

Damn, a lot of songs defined the '60s!    

For me, it was The Beatles: Let it Be and The Trogs: Wild Thing.

My mother used to hate the song Wild Thing, so every time it would come on the radio, I'd go, "Hey mom! Your favorite song!" She didn't think that was very funny.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

One of the first songs I downloaded onto my iPod


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

Can't forget Motown


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

And country and western


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> Sorry for the double here.



Sorry Lewkat, that's from 1973.  We let Hollydolly slip in Lola from 1970 but we have to draw the line somewhere!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

This was also mind-bending, at least for me


----------



## Llynn (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## David777 (Nov 8, 2022)

Well did not define an era say like the *Door's* Light My Fire.  Would expect none of you have heard this *Steve Miller Band* 1968 instrumental cut from their first album, Song for our Ancestors during his hippie era they actually would play live at Bill Graham's Fillmore West aka Carousel Ballroom but without the fog horn they recorded for the studio version live near the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

David777 said:


> Well did not define an era say like the *Door's* Light My Fire.  Would expect none of you have heard this *Steve Miller Band* 1968 instrumental cut from their first album, Song for our Ancestors during his hippie era they actually would play live at Bill Graham's Fillmore West aka Carousel Ballroom but without the fog horn they recorded for the studio version live near the Golden Gate Bridge.


Heard the cut?  I owned the album!


----------



## Pam (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## jujube (Nov 10, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


>


Oh, yes, that was the definitive song of the 80's, engendering that deathless phrase (which I use to this day)....."sitting on the Group W Bench".  It really comes in handy.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Nov 10, 2022)

@Pepper I was going to post Buffalo Springfield. I was born in 1960 but my oldest brother had their albums. That's what I remember. Buffalo Springfield, Neil Young, The Byrds, Jefferson Airplane.


----------



## win231 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Devi (Nov 10, 2022)

The Youngbloods --


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2022)

The Beatles 1967 Release of "I Am the Walrus"



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I_Am_the_Walrus


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 12, 2022)

The Rolling Stones 1964 release of "Time is on My Side"



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Is_on_My_Side


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

This is an incredible Video...it's hard to even credit it was over 60 years ago...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 13, 2022)

Mitch Ryder and the Detroit Wheels 1966 Release of "Sock it to Me Baby"



www.mitchryder.net

www.metrotimes.com/music/icymi-mitch-ryders-career-chronicled-at-music-aficionado-2485393

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitch_Ryder

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Detroit_Wheels


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 13, 2022)

My speakers aren't connected yet.. I hope these are the right ones..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 14, 2022)

The Moody Blues 1969 Studio Recording of "Candle of Life"



www.moodybluestoday.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Candle_of_Life


----------



## Pepper (Nov 14, 2022)

Although written in the mid 1940's, this was a popular refrain of the '60's and signified the decade on a deeper level:


----------



## FastTrax (Nov 14, 2022)

Kenny Rogers and the First Editions 1967 release of "I Just Dropped In To See What Condition My Condition Was In"




www.kennyrogers.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Just_Dropped_In_(To_See_What_Condition_My_Condition_Was_In)


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## FastTrax (Nov 16, 2022)

www.rockarchive.com/artists

www.spinditty.com/artist-bands/100-Best-Rock-Bands-of-the-60s

www.musicgrotto.com/best-60s-bands/


www.musicindustryhowto.com/rock-bands-of-the-60s/

www.ultimateclassicrock.com/60s-rock-albums/

www.listchallenges.com/ultimate-classic-rock-top-100-60s-rock-albums

www.hellomusictheory.com/learn/famous-singers-of-the-1960s/

www.digitaldreamdoor.com/pages/best_artists60s.html

www.quora.com/What-were-the-best-rock-bands-of-the-1960s

www.rateyourmusic.com/list/Nihilist_Scumbag/my-top-100-1960s-rock-albums/

www.bestlifeonline.com/bands-60s/

www.ranker.com/list/greatest-rock-bands-of-the-60-and-_39_s/cptron

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_1960s_musical_artists

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeline_of_progressive_rock_(1960-1969)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Musical_groups_established_in


----------



## Tempsontime65 (Nov 16, 2022)

Hmmmm, ok...Let It Be- My Girl- When A Man Loves A Woman- Respect- Stop In The Name Of Love- Take Five- Sherry- Under The Boardwalk- Little Surfer Girl- Blowin In The Wind- The Twist- My Guy- Keep On Pushing- Duke Of Earl- Shop Around- Satisfaction- I Heard It Through The Grapevine- Twist An Shout- He'll Be Back- Say It Loud- Mr Postman- Shotgun- Hey Jude- The In Croud- Wendy- Love Makes The World Go Round- Don't Mess With Bill- Happy Together.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

They used to play these 2 songs regularly at the Roller Disco rink where I used to go as a teen in the 60's..whenever I hear them I'm transported back to being 14..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 20, 2022)

Tempsontime65 said:


> Hmmmm, ok...Let It Be- My Girl- When A Man Loves A Woman- Respect- Stop In The Name Of Love- Take Five- Sherry- Under The Boardwalk- Little Surfer Girl- Blowin In The Wind- The Twist- My Guy- Keep On Pushing- Duke Of Earl- Shop Around- Satisfaction- I Heard It Through The Grapevine- Twist An Shout- He'll Be Back- Say It Loud- Mr Postman- Shotgun- Hey Jude- The In Croud- Wendy- Love Makes The World Go Round- Don't Mess With Bill- Happy Together.


Great list !


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 20, 2022)

I was in Montreal for the Expo 67. I'd never heard this song before and they played it to death while we were there





.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 20, 2022)

@Tempsontime65


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)

Cute video.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

Goodness, I haven't heard this song in about 50 years.. My very Chic Be-hived hair , sixties auntie.. was always singing this..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Dec 1, 2022)

Classic


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 1, 2022)

A bit pf personal trivia. Back in the mid 70s,  Gary Lewis and the Playboys did a reunion tour and played a small club near me. Before the show, I was at the bar ordering a drink. A guy next to me said "Hi, can I buy that for you?"  I said yes.   Did not realize til the band webt on stage it was Gary himself/  LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 4, 2022)

*My friends and I went to the dances every Friday. Saturday and Sunday nights. This was one of my favorite songs.*


----------



## hollydolly (Friday at 9:10 AM)




----------



## SeniorBen (Friday at 11:35 AM)

This page loads fast with my new (used) computer!


----------



## SmoothSeas (Friday at 12:22 PM)

while scrolling through this thread, I had a quick revisiting the vestiges of my youth...


----------



## Tish (Friday at 12:30 PM)




----------



## Jackie23 (Friday at 2:32 PM)




----------



## Farrah Nuff (Friday at 2:48 PM)




----------

